# Cate flori pe deal înflor



## mia04

hi just wondering if this is romanian or not? could someone translate it please?!

"Cate flori pe deal înflor"

thanx


----------



## marco_bcn

mia04 said:
			
		

> hi just wondering if this is romanian or not? could someone translate it please?!
> 
> "Cate flori pe deal înflor"
> 
> thanx



Yes, it is Rumanian.


----------



## DareRyan

mia04 said:
			
		

> hi just wondering if this is romanian or not? could someone translate it please?!
> 
> "Cate flori pe deal înflor"
> 
> thanx



Well my Romanian is really non existant. But from Latin I think I can give you a basic literal translation. I specullate that it is.

"All fauna on the hill flowers"
From the Latin "Cuncti flori in colle efflorent" (In colle is the most questionable phrase but I found through use of a dictionary that 'deal' means 'Hill')

Cheers! Hope this helps!


----------



## marco_bcn

Hi,

Here's the translation:

"All the flowers that bloom on the hill"

As the sentence resembles a poetry or song line, "inflor" is a shortened form for "infloresc", which means "bloom".

Depending on the context, it may also be an interrogative sentence, in which case it would translate as:

"How many flowers bloom on the hill?"

Hope it helps,

Marco


----------

